# Sanitarium



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello. My name is Mathias,and i come from Norway. I`m 17 years old.

I have all my life been bothered with my psyche. Nutthin` special happened to me,but aloot of small smaller things,and just generelly always been fuckin` bothered. I just wanna say that my country have one of the badest employes at hospital and that shit. Especially ay mental institutions. So i have given up finding help in this fucktard country. Just tell me where they know about this shit in the US, and i will put my white ass on the plain.

(It`s hard for me to express myself in english,but i`ll try. Many words i don`t know) So i`ll write as little as possible,and only the things that is relevant in the case of DP.

The shit is.. : When i was younger, (10?) maybe younger, i remember i got sum "Attacks" in my head,who created this weird inwirement in my head. It was kinda crazy. Like all engines were shut off,and my eyes was the only survivors. I think it disappeared,or maybe i just learned to live with it? Anyway,after an intens death-fear periode in 2004 i kinda felt i never was quite in my own head,that sumthin` was weird. I think it got worse. I didn`t bear to show up at school,for no reason. I loved bein` at school. Only friends and so on. But i didn`t have enough contact with my self to get my up from the bed. Anyway, i just kept on. Quit playin` soccer, wich all the time has been my thing. Cuz i didn`t have a chance to focus.

And here comes the thing that really fucked my life.

At a school-trip on a bus in Trondheim, it got an attack again. An intense flimming/sharp light thing, and i was in a koma. (Not a real koma,but i like to call it a mental koma. It happened just the way it did when i was young,but this time it never disappeared. (I just wanna say that trip has just been fun,so it was nothing to do with fear or whatever). I just kept on talking and walking. As before -, all my machines was turned off and my eyes just keep seeing. I use to say it this way : It`s like all the me who used to be there,who saw things is dead,and i just keep saying things exactly right and doing things right. I`m on autopilot. At first i just thought : This wil go away,this is just temporarry. It`s so weird,couse i say and do things right all the time,but i don`t register it. I`m controlled by my under consiant (Donno how that is spelled) The last year i have just walked in a dream,who has no end. And my asshole shrinker,don`t understand me bcuz i say and talk so fine. So she just think it is a depression. And i was also on a institution,where there was NO peoples with any clew. They just did what everyone with their ass in their ass does. They gave me Ritalin,and sent me home  Richest country,my as. So i started doing som research on my own, and i found out about DP... I got so relieved! Everything i read there matched what i felt!

Anyway, my memory is bad now,and i`m just changing between personallyties (Not Schizo). I how no contact with myself,so i need others to save me. Wich i`m pretty sure i can get at u guys  I forget more and more of myself. Help me,please Tor,help me.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi mathias! welcome to the site


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome! I hope you'll find alot of recognition and support here.



> and i`m just changing between personallyties (Not Schizo)


On a side-note: having more than one personality isn't called schizofrenia, but a dissociative identitydisorder (DID).


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Thnx,Leeeyla! Is there any special institutions for this crap in the US ?
And can sum1 tell me more what exactly causes this shit? And is there any way out? I have so many,many things i wanna do and so i can do,but are not capeble with this disorder. If there is help and specialist for this in the US,i`ll be more than happy to "Get over there".


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

As far as I know there are two main places where research is being done:
Mt. Sinai in New York http://www.mssm.edu/psychiatry/ddrp.shtml
and Kings College London http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/departments/?locator=911

As for the rest, there are many theories and it seems that there are many causes. Hopefully in the future we'll know more. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

But i have this all the time and i no more function like a normal person. What did you guys do? Or are you trapped aswell?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

.


----------

